# Question on spur pads.



## bigchuck (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm looking for a set of spur pads. I'm very heavy for a climber (like, not much change back from three bills) with really big calves. I've used L- and T-pads. Ive found them to be really uncomfortable after a short time in the tree. The pads don't reduce pressure very well, but more frustrating, they don't hold the top of my hooks in place. The tops rotate around towards the back of my legs and dig in. 

I like the idea of a steel or aluminum hook around the front of my shin to help keep my irons in place. Two leading candidates look like the cast aluminum "cadillac pads" or Buckingham super wrap pads with steel inserts. Anyone have any idea if either of these will work well for someone heavy, with really big legs? Maybe something else would work better?

Thanks.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 7, 2010)

never worn the caddy pads so i cannot comment on them.

the steel wraps are sweet. i wore them for a couple years. i am now wearing the super buck pads. i like them as well. you will for sure know you are wearing them but if you looking to lose all the pain the tpads are giving you check them out.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2010)

Have heard the caddy pads are the cats meow! I have the same complaints on the L pads just too much digging in. I now have gekos they are much better but want to get some caddys for my klines too!


----------



## D Mc (Aug 7, 2010)

The aluminum "Cadillac" pads are cast so the bend is parallel to the spur shank. This will hold the shank at a less then perfect angel for many climbers. The "Stiff Wraps" have the steel brace set at an angle to the shank placing the top of the shank more to the center of the leg and at a better angle for both comfort and safety.

Dave


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 7, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Have heard the caddy pads are the cats meow! I have the same complaints on the L pads just too much digging in. I now have gekos they are much better but want to get some caddys for my klines too!



The thing with the geckos is, if you have a big calf, they ain't gonna fit right. I know this from letting my buddy try them this spring. There was a big gap where the pad was supposed to sit against his calf mussel.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> The thing with the geckos is, if you have a big calf, they ain't gonna fit right. I know this from letting my buddy try them this spring. There was a big gap where the pad was supposed to sit against his calf mussel.


I have big calves, there is some gap but I still find the much more comfy than buck,L,or any pad I have worn. I have not had the steel wraps though.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I have big calves, there is some gap but I still find the much more comfy than buck,L,or any pad I have worn. I have not had the steel wraps though.



PS: can we all request different sizes I mean the way the charge us for gear we should be able to expect top notch service right?


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 7, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I have big calves, there is some gap but I still find the much more comfy than buck,L,or any pad I have worn. I have not had the steel wraps though.



This dude is like 230 pounds, and on top of being a pretty stout guy, he has been pretty heavily into martial arts, and doing trees for 25 years or so. So he is sort of a freak I guess.. I love turning him loose on some takedowns btw. lol.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 7, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> PS: can we all request different sizes I mean the way the charge us for gear we should be able to expect top notch service right?



I think the geckos just come in one standard size (I hear ya though). I'm not sure, but I think you have to go with the carbon fibre ones if you want a special size.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> This dude is like 230 pounds, and on top of being a pretty stout guy, he has been pretty heavily into martial arts, and doing trees for 25 years or so. So he is sort of a freak I guess.. I love turning him loose on some takedowns btw. lol.



Mds he has me by 30 pounds of course thats in summer lmfao.


----------



## bigchuck (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info, guys.

230 and stout. Yeah, that would describe me pretty well too.....when I was a freshman in high school. The geckos look like they'd be awesome, but they claim a weight max of 230 *with gear*. With just a basic rig on, I probably go more like 310, before I pick up my chainsaw. I'm not suggesting that they would work fine for a guy that goes 230, but that I'd shear the spikes right off on my way up the tree. However, if there was any kind of problem, I'm sure my extra bulk would void any sort of warranty.


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 7, 2010)

bigchuck said:


> I probably go more like 310, before I pick up my chainsaw.



Hence the creative name, welcome to the site Charles


----------



## tree md (Aug 7, 2010)

Are you taking a wrap around the shank before you buckle the strap? That should eliminate a lot of the rotation back and forth.

I go 230 and use the velcro wrap pads with aluminum Bashlin climbers. They are the most comfortable I have used. I also have a set of Steel Buckinghams with tree gaffs on them and L pads. I climbed with L pads for years and became accustomed to them but I can really tell the difference now when I have to wear the Steel Buckinghams... Which is ironically usually on my longest climbs as I use them on thick and furrow barked trees like huge Cottonwoods.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2010)

bigchuck said:


> Thanks for the info, guys.
> 
> 230 and stout. Yeah, that would describe me pretty well too.....when I was a freshman in high school. The geckos look like they'd be awesome, but they claim a weight max of 230 *with gear*. With just a basic rig on, I probably go more like 310, before I pick up my chainsaw. I'm not suggesting that they would work fine for a guy that goes 230, but that I'd shear the spikes right off on my way up the tree. However, if there was any kind of problem, I'm sure my extra bulk would void any sort of warranty.



Yeah sounds like your choices are either the stiff steel inserted wrap pads or the caddy. I would highly suggest you find a supplier local that has a practice pole so you can try them before buyin. Take your time in trying them I got funny looks as I stood on my gecks for five minutes then up down and still again. I looked at the sales man and told hi,m if they are not comfy for five minutes standing in one place they won't work lol


----------



## Scrat (Aug 9, 2010)

*Hopefully heplful*

Just to comment on the Gecko's they have a max total weight limit of 240 lbs. for you and gear. I have the carbon fibers and they as well as the aluminums are sized. They have a velcro strap with formed cup and removable pad, very comfy, Awesome spikes and have spent up to 11 hours in them. Weighed myself with gear, small saw and came in at 239.5 lbs. Guess I can't go to IHOP for for a ten stack of pancakes before a climb. As you are a big boy you may have good luck with the velcro pads from Bucking ham. Also at your weight I would assume you are tall so that makes me wonder if your pad is just below the beginning of the knee bulge or if yours are too short. I had Stringer Brooks and they were too short and would rotate back on me with L or T pads also as I am 6'4" +. Check out Gecko's sizing for information and good luck.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 9, 2010)

Scrat said:


> Just to comment on the Gecko's they have a max total weight limit of 240 lbs. for you and gear. I have the carbon fibers and they as well as the aluminums are sized. They have a velcro strap with formed cup and removable pad, very comfy, Awesome spikes and have spent up to 11 hours in them. Weighed myself with gear, small saw and came in at 239.5 lbs. Guess I can't go to IHOP for for a ten stack of pancakes before a climb. As you are a big boy you may have good luck with the velcro pads from Bucking ham. Also at your weight I would assume you are tall so that makes me wonder if your pad is just below the beginning of the knee bulge or if yours are too short. I had Stringer Brooks and they were too short and would rotate back on me with L or T pads also as I am 6'4" +. Check out Gecko's sizing for information and good luck.



I wonder I have the steel ones seem strong enough what are any like kline rated?


----------



## TrillPhil (Aug 9, 2010)

I have the cadillac pads... I like em alot, I weigh 190 but right now with all this heat everyday I'm more like 180. I've climbed with L's and the velcro wraps but both of them rotate a little on my leg after a long climb no matter how tight I get them. 

I'll probably keep the caddys until I can afford to get some real badass ones...


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 9, 2010)

TrillPhil said:


> I have the cadillac pads... I like em alot, I weigh 190 but right now with all this heat everyday I'm more like 180. I've climbed with L's and the velcro wraps but both of them rotate a little on my leg after a long climb no matter how tight I get them.
> 
> I'll probably keep the caddys until I can afford to get some real badass ones...



I have heard they are great.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 10, 2010)

I have t-pads and the velcro wraps w/inserts. The the rigid inserts are by far the best.

Being tall I find that the metal ones work better, and I have talked to big tree wreckers who have tried the carbon modle and walked away after several months. maybe the wear problems have been addressed?

I had an aluminum gaff break this year, talking to several old-timers (Norm Hall and such) it has happened infrequently. So I will be going with Ti when i can afford to replace my steels.

Does anyone have the Euro gaffs? I'm using a buddies and have been having to sharpen them way too often. I do not walk around in them either.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Aug 10, 2010)

*question on spur pads*

Weaver leather makes the Buck pads Wrap almost around the calf with two straps and have one at the top and 1 that is almost under the calf


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Aug 10, 2010)

The aluminum pads work very well. I climbed on them for a couple of years. I weigh 220#'s. With a pair of 16" boots and the aluminum pads you wont even hurt your legs or feet at all. They are not very expensive either. I think they are like $85 or something. I would buy them before I spent all that money on a more expensive alternative. They work GREAT!!


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 10, 2010)

I recently bought a set of caddy pads for my aluminum Kleins. Dismantled 4 tremendous white pines with them in a couple of days. They were quite a bit more comfortable in the tre than the L-pads I've worn for 20+ yrs. but I had a good bit of knee pain afterwards which I've never really had before. Havent noticed it much on smaller jobs since then but it was bad enough that I considered going back to the old pads for a bit. Maybe I'm just getting old (49).


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 10, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> ...
> 
> Does anyone have the Euro gaffs? I'm using a buddies and have been having to sharpen them way too often. I do not walk around in them either.



I have a set of euro gaffs for Gecko. Not currently using them, but I am not convinced that I won't want them someday. I can't give you an evaluation, except that they are 1/2 inch closer/shorter to the shank than the standard "american" gecko gaffs.


----------



## flushcut (Aug 10, 2010)

I am 240 and I use the buck TI with super pads without inserts. I find them to be pretty comfy but I need better boots have been climbing in redwings and they have little support.


----------



## Dave (Aug 11, 2010)

I've been using caddys for a few months now and for me the search is over. I did have to shorten the shanks a few holes to get the pressure away from the bottom of my knees, but the pads twisting around my calves is a thing of the past.


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 11, 2010)

Maybe I'll try that. Always liked to keep my shanks as long as possible to spread out the pressure, maybe thats not necessary with these pads. Took down a big dead Virginia pine today and my knees didnt bother me a bit. The heat now was another story.


----------



## capecodtree (Sep 5, 2010)

*climbing spike pain*

When I first started using spikes they were painfull as hell. As time went on I tweeked the straps, make sure to wrap around shank, tightness, location etc.
The right boots are key as well. Good luck!


----------

